# Starting the LM - any help is appreciated!



## Idaho11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the help on my last thread everyone - I've decided to go with LM because I like dinosaurs, I like the Aztecs, and it seems like they have a variety of army options that are viable and, barring that, at least fun. I like the skinks and chameleons for their mobility and harassment of the other side; the Temple Guard look awesome; and it seems like I can make a slow, lumbering force of death or a core of that while I send out some faster people to chase down and kill (or at least annoy) the other side. Sound about right?

Also, I've heard it's a good time to get into LM. Their codex is solid, and their line was just updated so the models on sale now are not going to be updated anytime soon. Did I hear that right?

I have the codex (and a box of TG I picked up on a whim), but I want to know the best way to get into the army and have a wide field of options. I'd like to start with skinks because I like their speed/skirmishing, but I'd also like to have the big guys to field that type of army when the mood strikes me.

So best start? Should I get a battleforce or two? Individual boxes? Preferably I'd like to have a solid number of options, the ability to field armies anywhere from 1000-2500 points, and just a lot of dinos to mess around with. Don't worry too much about cost - I've saved up a bit for this headlong plunge.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you want to use the cavalry then get the battalion as the temple guard, saurus and skinks will always be useful.

A solid start would be to get the battalion and a box of saurus and some more skinks. That would give you 2 solid combat block and some skirmishing shooters. Add a couple of salamanders and a few characters (a slaan if it fits under 25% of the army)... that'll give you some solid options and a nice base to grow the army.


----------



## Idaho11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Tim/Steve said:


> If you want to use the cavalry then get the battalion as the temple guard, saurus and skinks will always be useful.
> 
> A solid start would be to get the battalion and a box of saurus and some more skinks. That would give you 2 solid combat block and some skirmishing shooters. Add a couple of salamanders and a few characters (a slaan if it fits under 25% of the army)... that'll give you some solid options and a nice base to grow the army.


Awesome, thanks!


----------

